# Scott's Pic Thread



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

I decided to just start a thread with pics of my Q...since I post a lot of pics. Then I'll just update this instead of hijack some other thread. Anyway.
Put a 9 lb butt on around midnight lastnight.
Here it is at 6. Temp in the WSM was 250 all night, and the Maverick didn't beep once. 3 chuncks of apple from the back yard. Meat temp here was 163.




I trimmed this 12 lb packer, rubbed with wooster and rub 




I threw that on fat side up, and tossed in another chunk of apple. 




Huh....that's wierd.



 :evillaugh:  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt: 
No major leaks after I scrubbed it clean (it was nasty)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











More pics throughout the day. Happy International WSM Smoke Day.


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2006)

No leaks huh? =D> 
Have fun today :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 27, 2006)

"Beam me over Scotty"   looking good.  I wonder why weber does not make a 22 1/2" wsm.  Maybe we should complain.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> "Beam me over Scotty"   looking good.  I wonder why weber does not make a 22 1/2" wsm.  Maybe we should complain.



They hashed that over at TVWB. Weber has no interest in making one. The WSM brings in a very small part of their revenue. Bastards. :-X  :grin:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 27, 2006)

That figures.  Maybe I can stack three One touch silvers's on top of each other and get my own patent license.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 27, 2006)

Just add two rotisserie rings to your Webber grill and that should do the trick.

Only problem with that is, I don't think that Webber sells the rings separately.  
You have to buy the rotisserie to get the ring.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Just add two rotisserie rings to your Webber grill and that should do the trick.
> 
> Only problem with that is, *I don't think that Webber sells the rings separately*.
> You have to buy the rotisserie to get the ring.


I know a guy over on TVWB that ordered one as a part about a year ago.  I would think you could get it just like any other part.


----------



## Bruce B (May 27, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Just add two rotisserie rings to your Webber grill and that should do the trick.
> 
> Only problem with that is, I don't think that Webber sells the rings separately.
> You have to buy the rotisserie to get the ring.



OR...you buy the Weber rotisserie set up and then later buy a cradle unit from EZ Que and you'll have two rings.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

I've tried the two middle section thing. Too wobbly. It's just not meant to do that. It takes a buncha foil snakes to get a good seal.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 27, 2006)

Hey Scotty, don't know how to tell you this but........................................................your acsess door is upside down!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Scotty, don't know how to tell you this but........................................................your acsess door is upside down!



Should I rotate the picture for Larry?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

Gettin there... 

Pig is 177, Cow is 145



Just shook the ash down and added a chimeny of lump.

WSM has settled at 243

:Edit - 2:24pm...

Butt is resting in foil in a 185 degree oven.
Brisket reached 169, I pulled it off, separated the point from the flat. I kept the point for another time, and wrapped the flat in foil and returned it to the WSM, and addded a fatty.

The smell is KILLING ME !


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 27, 2006)

hell just the pics make me want to pic up the nearest meat, cooked or not, and gnaw.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Lookin' good ~ Where the finished pics???  =P~  =P~  I know, they're not ready yet...


----------



## Woodman1 (May 27, 2006)

Just buy a Big Drum Smoker? Duhhhhh! #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 27, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Just buy a Big Drum Smoker? Duhhhhh! #-o



Wouldn't have the Weber name on it!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

Pork getting gnawed on....






Flat is resting.
Beans are off.
Fatty is half gone  




Ahhh. Where's the buns?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Oh yeeaaaaah!!  =P~  BTW, bone's still in that 1st pic! :grin:


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Oh yeeaaaaah!!  =P~  BTW, bone's still in that 1st pic! :grin:


Very nice Scotty  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> .
Joker I think he left the bone to show how clean it came off?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt.  I was just bustin' his ... ... nads..... :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

Da beans




Da corn




Da PP




Da Money Shot #1




Da Money Shot #2




Da race is on !!!!!
Brisket sammiches tomorrow.


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2006)

WOWThat is nice very nice  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2006)

Everything looks great =D>  =D> 

And yes the race is on.....gotta' go


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Lighting's not bad here...







Not a bad pic Scotty!  




And of course, food looks great!!  =P~


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 28, 2006)

Man Scotty boy, that is some fine looking vittles you got there.   =P~


----------



## Finney (May 28, 2006)

All looked really good Scotty.  Good job.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2006)

Just put on some ribbage. 3 racks of loin backs.
2 with my rub. 1 with Wolfe rub. Using orange wood.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 16, 2006)

have you used orange before?  I've never seen it anywhere.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

I use it when I can get it. I have always put it on at the end of my cooks. It seems to add a bit of citrus tang to whatever yer smokin!  
I have not used it lately as the "Citrus Canker" thing is around here.  :-(


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> have you used orange before?  I've never seen it anywhere.



I tried it on Chicken, but it was a little hard to pick up under the Rev Marvins. 
Sure smells good. 

My Dad, (Trekr) brought a bag of it up to me.   He's hanging out here today watching how I do ribs.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2006)

1044 said:
			
		

> Have a sheetmetal shop roll a section.


huh? :-k  :dunno:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> 1044 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to think bout that one too  
I think it has to do with the rings on the WSM or maybe the upside down door :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Puff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

>


Looking good Q man =P~


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

>


Yep!  A picture is worth a thousand words!!    =P~  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or a 1000 posts! Nice looking grub Scotty!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2d46nzko]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Or a 1000 posts!* Nice looking grub Scotty![/quote:2d46nzko]
How about 4000??? Way to go Nick!!  =D>  =D> Okay, back to Scotty's pics!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow!! 4K.....I wish I had that much to say :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Wow!! 4K.....*I wish I had that much to say* :!:


So does he.   :grin:  :grin:


----------

